# [Video] CLL Tutorial - How I recognize and Execute my Algorithms.



## Rubiks560 (Jul 5, 2013)

So, I get asked all the time how I recognize and execute my CLL algorithms so I'm finally getting around to making the videos  I'll post the videos in this thread as they come. 

Note: Not every alg I use are in these videos. Since the making of the videos I've found new algorithms and I'm not going to make a whole new video for an alg or two. If you want to find the rest of algorithms you can visit my site: http://cyotheking.weebly.com/

Sune and Antisune:





T set:





L set





U set





Pi set





H set


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for making these, I'm sure they'll be a good resource. I'm planning on switching to CLL from Ortega after World's.


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

OrtegaZB?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> OrtegaZB?



Yeah that's OrtegaZB


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 12, 2013)

Next video has been added.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 23, 2013)

L set added.


----------



## Bestsimple (Jul 23, 2013)

How would you recog from different angles?


----------



## kcl (Jul 24, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> How would you recog from different angles?



You AUF to whatever set it is and recognize from there


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 24, 2013)

^ that.


----------



## Forte (Jul 24, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> How would you recog from different angles?



You can just figure out how to recognize it from different angles. It follows a similar logic to the other ones.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 3, 2013)

U and Pi set added.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2013)

All of them are up now.


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> All of them are up now.



Love your vids Chris. Thanks 

By the way just a random question, do you replace your stickers on your 2x2s or not?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 9, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Love your vids Chris. Thanks
> 
> By the way just a random question, do you replace your stickers on your 2x2s or not?



I don't think I've ever replaced the stickers. I just replace the whole cube haha.


----------

